# TTC after Ectopic Success???



## pixxie1232001

Has anyone went on to have healthy normal pregnancies after their ectopics? Did you have a tube removed, the metho treatment, or a laproscopic surgery? Does anyone know the chances of having a normal pregnancy after an ectopic??? Please please share your success stories. I need positive thoughts. 

I had an ectopic 5 months ago and my husband and I are willing to try again for another baby but I am extreamly nervous and need some encouragment. :flower:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey there. 

I had an ectopic back in November 2011, and had laparoscopy surgery to have my entire left tube removed on December 9th. This was my 3rd pregnancy, and I only have one live birth. After the surgery, hubby and I TTC right away since my doctor gave us the thumbs up. We didn't get pregnant right then, but after the first AF, we became pregnant, thankfully. So it is definitely possible. I'm only 4 weeks, 4 days, so I cannot say if it's successful already, but this pregnancy feels different. My 14 DPO hCG beta level was 253 mIU, which is a great, healthy level at that stage. I was probably 13/14 DPO with the EP when my level was only 5.74 mIU. The ER doctor thought I was having a chemical actually. 

I've read a lot of stories where women went on to have children after an ectopic pregnancy. It truly depends on your body and the health of your tube (s). My remaining tube is in great shape, so an ectopic shouldn't be that much of a concern I hope. My doctor isn't too concerned, but he is taking all precautions. 

I am so sorry for your loss. But know that there is always hope. Patience and hope are the best things a woman can have at this time of her life.


----------



## kaznib

pixxie1232001 said:


> Has anyone went on to have healthy normal pregnancies after their ectopics? Did you have a tube removed, the metho treatment, or a laproscopic surgery? Does anyone know the chances of having a normal pregnancy after an ectopic??? Please please share your success stories. I need positive thoughts.
> 
> I had an ectopic 5 months ago and my husband and I are willing to try again for another baby but I am extreamly nervous and need some encouragment. :flower:

Hi I am experiencing the same fear as you are atm. I miscarried 2 weeks ago and had an ectopic only last Thursday. I had lap and d&c and my right tube removed. My doctor told me we should wait for at least 3 more cycles before trying again. I am so confused! That was my first pregnancy and I keep asking myself what could I have done to prevent my ectopic pregnancy?:cry:

I only joined this site a few days ago and already i've read some success stories x


----------



## alice1

Hi

Exactly the same for me! I got told to wait 3 months. But if i'm emotionally ready I want to try sooner - I think I might call my nurse tomorrow and ask. I only had my lap last Monday. 

But they did tell me there is no reason why I shouldn't get pregnant and that your chances of getting pregant only slightly lower. Fingers crossed for all of us that we eventually get our lil bubbas xx


----------



## kaznib

alice: If you feel you are ready enough then you do what feels right:) I'm going to give my body a few months to heal, want to see does my AF regulate first as I've had my lap 2 weeks ago and still no sign of ovulation. Keep me updated and good luck xx


----------



## alice1

kaznib said:


> alice: If you feel you are ready enough then you do what feels right:) I'm going to give my body a few months to heal, want to see does my AF regulate first as I've had my lap 2 weeks ago and still no sign of ovulation. Keep me updated and good luck xx

Hi

How are you healing up? Hope your recovery is going well. Mine will be 2 weeks on Monday. I still get a little bit worn out if I do too much - is that the same for you? 

Thank you...I'm seeing my nurse on Tuesday for a follow up so I'm going to go with a list of questions! Will update you all on any info I find out. 

I've had advise from some that its best to wait for my first cycle - just so I know dates. I think after that I might give it a go! Unless my nurse has any major concerns after my check-up. 

But I'm healing well and emotionally although its obviously still heartbreaking that it happened, I do feel ready to try again. 

Thanks x


----------



## kaznib

Hi Alice, 
I'm back at work and that's taking my mind of things a little...have my up and down days but feeling very weak still and haven't went back to exercising yet (it's been 17 days since my surgery). 
I worry alot about having one remaining tube but i feel im worrying myself into a frenzy and if I don't stop worrying my ovulation will keep on being delayed.
I have been taking OPK but still no luck with that, just want my AF to come so I also can get a date, keep me updated!
Also have you felt nauseous atall, I went out sat night for a meal and came home vomiting and being sick for a few hours afterwards. Just wondering was this also common?

xx


----------



## alice1

kaznib said:


> Hi Alice,
> I'm back at work and that's taking my mind of things a little...have my up and down days but feeling very weak still and haven't went back to exercising yet (it's been 17 days since my surgery).
> I worry alot about having one remaining tube but i feel im worrying myself into a frenzy and if I don't stop worrying my ovulation will keep on being delayed.
> I have been taking OPK but still no luck with that, just want my AF to come so I also can get a date, keep me updated!
> Also have you felt nauseous atall, I went out sat night for a meal and came home vomiting and being sick for a few hours afterwards. Just wondering was this also common?
> 
> xx

Hi 

Well done for going back to work! Think I will too next week. Sitting at home all day just gives me time to think and worry! 

Just try to relax and your AF will come. I too cannot wait for my AF - I just want to get back to normal. I have not started my OPK again yet - maybe I should. 

I have not felt sick at all...they did warn me it could be a side affect, but I got the impression that would only be shortly after surgery. If it carries on, might be worth giving your nurse/doctor a call just to be sure - maybe they can give you something to help with that. If your like me I lost my appetite for a couple of weeks and was eating a lot less - so maybe it was just a shock to your body. 

Take care xx


----------



## alice1

Hi All

Just some positive points I've found in the leaflet the hospital gave me about ectopics:

- In most women an ectopic occurs as a 'one off' chance and does not happen again
- Even if you only have 1 fallopian tube, your chances of conceiving is only slightly reduced
- In future pregancies you will be offered early scans (insist on this!)

Hope that helps everyone even if just a little bit! 

I keep telling myself all these things :) xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, sorry for your losses I just wanted to share my experience.

I had an ectopic Feb 2011, it had already terminated itself and my hcg was decreasing but not fast enough so my tube was ok but I had to have the methotrexate injection and could not TTC for 3 months after my hcg fell below 2. We gave it a little extra time and started TTC in August 2011 but we were unsuccessful for 4 cycles, we decided to take a month off over christmas so I could relax and enjoy a drink then surprise surprise I got my bfp on 2nd January. I contacted the EPU that dealt with my ectopic directly and they got me in for an early scan at 6 weeks just to make sure everything is where it should be and thank god it was. I have since had a private scan at 9 weeks where I saw and heard the heartbeat with is so reassuring. 

There is hope ladies try not to let your experience put you off going for what you want, I have my next scan next wednesday and that is my next milestone due to a previous mmc then hopefully Ill start relaxing and enjoying this pregnancy. 

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## alice1

Hi Everyone

Just to give you an update. I went to the hospital today for a 2 week check up.
Was really good, had lots of questions answered. I did get a bit emotional being back there but I feel a sense of relief now I've had a good chat with my nurse. 

She said my right tube hadn't actually ruptured but was leaking which is why they removed it. But surgeon noted that my left tube and uterus looked healthy so I guess I'm lucky and so happy about that. I had my stitches removed as they had not dissolved as they said they would! 

She has advised me to wait at least 2 cycles / 3 months to try again. She said how important it is to get my cycles regular again and to let everything inside heal well. I've decided to be sensible although so hard and wait. Ive told myself that in the long run 3 months is not that long and I feel happier now about waiting now I've heard it from my nurse who I trust. I'm going to give my body the time it needs. 

Bells n Bump - congratulations to you and thank you for sharing your story. Its so lovely to hear in the end we can all get our happy ending so thank you :) You also waited and it obviously did you good, so that gives me the encourgement to be patient too. 

xx


----------



## kaznib

Hi Alice
No more sickness for me over the last few days so hopefully it may have just been a 24 hour thing. I cannot wait for my AF just so i feel i'm in control of my own body again:wacko: this has all happened so quickly and i just want it to be over equally as quick so i can plan my future pregnancies! well we'll keep each other updated on here and see how things go!

Those were useful tips and reassuring to know that our chances are only slightly reduced with one FT.

Hope u have a nice evening, I'm trying to relax as best I can xx


----------



## kaznib

alice1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just to give you an update. I went to the hospital today for a 2 week check up.
> Was really good, had lots of questions answered. I did get a bit emotional being back there but I feel a sense of relief now I've had a good chat with my nurse.
> 
> She said my right tube hadn't actually ruptured but was leaking which is why they removed it. But surgeon noted that my left tube and uterus looked healthy so I guess I'm lucky and so happy about that. I had my stitches removed as they had not dissolved as they said they would!
> 
> She has advised me to wait at least 2 cycles / 3 months to try again. She said how important it is to get my cycles regular again and to let everything inside heal well. I've decided to be sensible although so hard and wait. Ive told myself that in the long run 3 months is not that long and I feel happier now about waiting now I've heard it from my nurse who I trust. I'm going to give my body the time it needs.
> 
> Bells n Bump - congratulations to you and thank you for sharing your story. Its so lovely to hear in the end we can all get our happy ending so thank you :) You also waited and it obviously did you good, so that gives me the encourgement to be patient too.
> 
> xx

Just read this after I sent you my last reply, so glad you got some positive feedback from the doctor about your remaining tube. Now you can just relax as best you can over the next few months and you will eventually get the happy ending you deserve after this horrible time xx

lots of hugs and thank you for sharing your positive news :hugs:


----------



## kaznib

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for your losses I just wanted to share my experience.
> 
> I had an ectopic Feb 2011, it had already terminated itself and my hcg was decreasing but not fast enough so my tube was ok but I had to have the methotrexate injection and could not TTC for 3 months after my hcg fell below 2. We gave it a little extra time and started TTC in August 2011 but we were unsuccessful for 4 cycles, we decided to take a month off over christmas so I could relax and enjoy a drink then surprise surprise I got my bfp on 2nd January. I contacted the EPU that dealt with my ectopic directly and they got me in for an early scan at 6 weeks just to make sure everything is where it should be and thank god it was. I have since had a private scan at 9 weeks where I saw and heard the heartbeat with is so reassuring.
> 
> There is hope ladies try not to let your experience put you off going for what you want, I have my next scan next wednesday and that is my next milestone due to a previous mmc then hopefully Ill start relaxing and enjoying this pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck ladies xxx


Bells n Bump
That's great news for you and very reassuring for all of us on here who have experienced an ectopic pregnancy. I bet you were over the moon when you heard the little heart beat, that is the one moment I hope will come my way sometime soon xxxx lots of hugs your way:hugs:


----------



## thirtyoneweek

Hello,

I just wanted to share my experience in hopes that it sheds light for anyone who is searching and searching for success stories about getting pregnant after an ectopic pregnancy as I did after my ectopic pregnancy back in September of 2013. I had my left tube removed as a result and felt like getting pregnant again would never happen or would take years. I ended up getting pregnant in June of 2014 and am now 31 weeks :) My advice is to stop worrying and i know that is easier said than done but the moment I put it to rest and left it in God's hands was the moment it happened. Sometimes I think the stress of worrying is what delays it. Hopefully this helps those people who were in my shoes not too long ago.


----------



## jenjus2015

Hi I had a eptoic pregnancy a little over a year I had my right tube removed n the doctor told me my other tube isnt healthy in the way that it may make it harder for me to conceive I have had 3 pregnancy well my husband n I are finally ttc n im scared to death that im gonna have another eptoic pregnancy we r trying on our own right now but we have thought of vitro what is everyone else thoughts on that we have been trying for over 4 months now n we r just trying even harder now plz help me


----------



## janetteRN

Hi all!! looks like some of you already are success stories of your own. gives me hope!! . After day 7 post methx injection my levels were at 28. Was looking like maybe one more week of waiting for a negative result and a few mnths to try again. The doctors did not know where my ectopic was,no one could pin point but nonetheless my levels were decreasing as expected which meant I was going in the right direction. Day 8 I was at work and had this horrible sharp pain in my pubic area that made it difficult to walk or get straight, I'm a nurse so I work in a hospital and was taken to d ER there for evaluation. After 2 ultrasounds no pelvic and 7 hrs later, d dr just said well my levels were at 17 it went dwn this is normal for an end of an ectopic. I was sent home to continue with these horrible pains. I knew as soon as my symptoms became higher abdominal pain,nausea,epigastic pain and shoulder pain that I had to b bleeding somewhere and it was just not right. slept through it with d intention of going to my doctor in the morning for a check up. ended up just going straight to d ER and well a ct scan revealed the internal bleed, my tube had ruptured with an hcg level of 14. caused by a cyst (I have pcos) ended up having emergency surgery on Wednesday and was released yesterday thurs. so glad to b home but yet so much more upset of this outcome. I was treated by d best OB surgeon in my area and he was able to save my tube and ovary that was affected so I'm basically still complete. I'm terrified to try again but I eventually would like my rainbow. it saddens me to have gone from planning for a baby to planning fr a surgery. Thanks for reading.
.


----------

